# Inexperienced Stoker



## Muddy1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello
I know nothing about tandems. My father and mother (both in their 60's) would like to start recreationnal (read slow and easy) road tandem biking. Mostly because of the lack of skill/endurance of my mother. My father is a relatively skilled rider but my mother a total cycling newbie. I would like to know how much is the stoker's balance/pedal power input important. Is the captain able to keep most of the balance? Can he compensate the occasionnal lost/weak pedal input of the stoker? Feel free to add any info/opinions that you think might help tandem newbies. Thanks.


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

The inexperienced stoker should not be a problem. I'd say DO IT!

If possible, it would be advisable for them to buy form a shop that undrestands tandems to make sure the stoker is fitted properly (stem length, etc.) AND to give the captain a demo ride in the stoker position to show him how it feel if the captain does a good job OR a bad job. This will help make the first rides more enjoyable for your mom.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I second what Sam sez. Do It! Tandems are great equalizers for folks of differing fitness levels.
The closer they are in weight, the more he'll feel her input on the bike, and the more she'll affect the bike if she moves suddenly or unexpectedly. 
He can easily keep the cranks moving if she gets tired; he'll just get a little more training in! That's the beauty of tandems.
He should ride a tandem alone first to get a feel for the length, etc. 
A proper setup from the shop is VERY important; if it's not done right the first time, it could affect how much they enjoy it, and whether they continue to ride or not.
The first ride on a tandem can be a scary experience for many teams, so I'd strongly recommend they each ride a tandem with an experienced person on the other seat before riding together. If there's not a tandem-savvy shop nearby, check for tandem clubs in the area who might be willing to help out with a preview ride and setup.
There are some very good values in entry-level tandems. I'd suggest they start with flat bars (easier for the captain to control the bike), and more comfortable for a beginning team. Something like KHS' Tandemania Cross 
http://khsbicycles.com/08_tan_cross_08.htm 
offers a good compromise of flat bars and 700c wheels, which work better on the road. If they enjoy tandeming, they may want to upgrade down the road, but they'll know better what they want by then.
Have them call us or any online tandem retailer, and we'll be glad to offer input or advice.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Go for it! My wife and I learned to ride a tandem in downtown Amsterdam, and we spent the next five days riding through the Dutch countryside. She loved being able to slack off when she got tired. Only caveat is that if your dad's the silent type he'll need to speak up, otherwise mom will get cranky when going over bumps, stopping, swerving to avoid stray cats, etc.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

The inexperienced stoker isn't an issue... it is the experienced one that will give you fits!!!

Complaints about gear choice, back pedaling protests, insinuations about how bedroom activities will pan out/not pan out depending upon the Captain's attitude. You know, stuff like that


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I put it in simple terms for you..

I have used my tandems many times to provide fresh air for unfortunate people that don't get to enjoy things like bicycling.

My "Stockers" Mostly of them blind people, (many from birth) and also a few really nice persoms with "cerebral palsy" Moving disorders, dystonia and other illness that impair them from riding on their own.

So far no big problems to mension.


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

I will also vouch for bike fit and your dad getting some experience captaining and stoking will help, especially if your mom is new. Just tell him whatever happens it is the captain's fault. (rule #1)

He will also find that when he drives he will get a great upper body workout until your mom gets more comfortable as he will have to compensate for the times she looks around, or adjusts her position of the seat . . . any movement she makes he will feel and need to make some adjustment. He will also find that if he wants to turn left and she leans right, that bike ain't going to turn. Tandeming is definately a team effort and that is what makes it so fun. Communicating with the stoker, letting them know what's coming, when and what direction you're going to turn, when you're going to stop, etc. is real important.

The stoker on the other hand gets to control the captain, "let's go here for ice cream", I need to stop for . . .", You're going to fast/slow etc.and gets to sit back and enjoy the views.

I may add that for us a mountain tandem (Cannondale MT2000) was a good first choice. The wider tires made for a more stable and plush ride. It doesn't sound like speed or centuries are in the near future and it may be an option they may want to consider, besides the standover is usually lower on a mtn tandem.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

patineto said:


> I put it in simple terms for you..
> 
> I have used my tandems many times to provide fresh air for unfortunate people that don't get to enjoy things like bicycling.
> 
> ...


Ditto - I ride with one stoker who weighs 320# (oh, that poor hub) and does not see. Fortunately he has learned better balance, but the early days were just plain scary as I only weight 185#. I never dropped him, though. Those were some intense workouts!

The captain should def. practice before hauling anyone around. Then maybe practice with someone who can tolerate a fall. Then practice in a soft field with the wife. Practice stopping and starting, pedaling/coasting, leaning left/right. Learn to communicate. Practice emergency maneuvers. 60-something people don't bounce like children when they hit the ground. I think it will be more fun with that extra bit of knowledge and practice.

-F


----------

